# Just installed my Devils Own Water\Meth kit!!



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

First off, I got in a group buy and got my kit at 
http://www.miataturbo.net/foru...=5436
Tonite I finished my DO water\meth kit install on my VRT..and I am truly amazed!! The car pulls way harder..and a lot smoother! the car feels faster at 15psi with the water..then 21psi with out the water..







It makes that much of a difference! Also my intake manifold felt ice cold after ripping on the car for a little bit..Rite now the kit is not even tunned..so i can only image what its going to be like when i adjust the pressure on the pump..and try different mixtures. rite now im running regular windsheild washer fluid. The install was pretty straight foward and quite easy..I am sending my car to get tunned soon so I will get a before and after dyno which I will post up so I have solid proof that this water injection kit is the truth!!.. I am defiantly satisfied.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif











_Modified by Vdubsolo at 11:08 PM 11-28-2006_


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: Just installed my Devils Own Water\Meth kit!! (Vdubsolo)*

nice to hear.
kelly is a great guy to deal with and gives awesome deals.
i have this kit sitting in my room to run on my s/c vr along with my shorty from rob


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: Just installed my Devils Own Water\Meth kit!! (vr6freak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6freak* »_nice to hear.
kelly is a great guy to deal with and gives awesome deals.
i have this kit sitting in my room to run on my s/c vr along with my shorty from rob
















Kelly is defintly the man!..funny ur situation sounds like me a few weeks go..my kit sat in my room for a little while..If i knew the results would be so sick I would have installed it on day 1. It compliments my flipside SRI as it will yours..
here is a little pic of my set up...I will get an updated pic with the pump and all for you guys..


















_Modified by Vdubsolo at 12:00 AM 11-29-2006_


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: Just installed my Devils Own Water\Meth kit!! (Vdubsolo)*

are you running the prog kit?
mine would be on my car right now but its currently at robs


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: Just installed my Devils Own Water\Meth kit!! (vr6freak)*

Well having your car at Robs is a good thing







I am not running the prog kit at the moment..But me and Kelly will be working on that..I need to get my car tunned and get my AFR back on point..before I take the water injection to the next level..


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: Just installed my Devils Own Water\Meth kit!! (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_Well having your car at Robs is a good thing







I am not running the prog kit at the moment..But me and Kelly will be working on that..I need to get my car tunned and get my AFR back on point..before I take the water injection to the next level..

nice nice.
i decided against the prog kit for now as well.
ill be getting dynos and afr #'s once i get the car back from rob.
im pretty excited to see how he finishes it off in the coming weeks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i look forward to seeing your numbers as well


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: Just installed my Devils Own Water\Meth kit!! (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_
here is a little pic of my set up...I will get an updated pic with the pump and all for you guys..










could you please get some close-ups and some detailed pics of everything too.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: Just installed my Devils Own Water\Meth kit!! (theflygtiguy)*

i will do my best


----------



## BLKBOX (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Just installed my Devils Own Water\Meth kit!! (Vdubsolo)*

Sounds awesome! Didn't I suggest Devil's Own in a W/M thread a while back







Are you running the kit with a rising rate style injection? 
I was wondering if it'd be worth it to get the controllable box for the injection or if just an ON/OFF style would work. My VRT spools up and doesn't really have any slow rise of boost so I'd assume it wouldn't matter. Just a thought. It would save me $150 if I didn't need the box.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: Just installed my Devils Own Water\Meth kit!! (FMF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FMF* »_Sounds awesome! Didn't I suggest Devil's Own in a W/M thread a while back







Are you running the kit with a rising rate style injection? 
I was wondering if it'd be worth it to get the controllable box for the injection or if just an ON/OFF style would work. My VRT spools up and doesn't really have any slow rise of boost so I'd assume it wouldn't matter. Just a thought. It would save me $150 if I didn't need the box.

I am just running the DO basic static kit..No controller yet! Pretty much once i hit 6psi that sucker starts spraying full blast! You can get by with out a controller..but i hear good things about them..and so far everything I have been told about this W\I Kit has been 100% true! So Im sure the controller owns for fine tuning..In the future I will have one..but for now Im sticking with the static kit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BLKBOX (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Just installed my Devils Own Water\Meth kit!! (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_
I am just running the DO basic static kit..No controller yet! Pretty much once i hit 6psi that sucker starts spraying full blast! You can get by with out a controller..but i hear good things about them..and so far everything I have been told about this W\I Kit has been 100% true! So Im sure the controller owns for fine tuning..In the future I will have one..but for now Im sticking with the static kit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

good dea. That'd at least get me in the W/M game until another $150 pops into my wallet. Can't wait to see some more results from ya.


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: Just installed my Devils Own Water\Meth kit!! (FMF)*

You can really get some outstanding results with the progressive controller.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2907034


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Just installed my Devils Own Water\Meth kit!! (MKII16v)*

I'm gunna throw down and get this.


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: Just installed my Devils Own Water\Meth kit!! (MKII16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKII16v* »_You can really get some outstanding results with the progressive controller.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2907034

i reccomend the controller also, that's what i am running. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: Just installed my Devils Own Water\Meth kit!! (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_
i reccomend the controller also, that's what i am running. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Hey Kelly..I'm taking the car to Sleepers in two weeks..How about an early Christmas http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif For some fine tuning


----------



## Tommy D (Oct 10, 2000)

*Re: Just installed my Devils Own Water\Meth kit!! (Vdubsolo)*

Do you think you can run the water injection and methanol mix and run only 87 or 89 octane gas? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Does this system use a check valve or siloniod?


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: Just installed my Devils Own Water\Meth kit!! (Tommy D)*

Its uses the nicest check valve out there now. http://www.alcohol-injection.c....html
It is very possible to get away with lower octane gas with WI but I am not sure I would reccomend it.


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Just installed my Devils Own Water\Meth kit!! (MKII16v)*

I just got mine in today and I'll be installing that along with my AEM EUGO Wideband and strut mounts this saturday. Busy weekend ahead.


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Just installed my Devils Own Water\Meth kit!! (VR6OOM)*

So I have an M5 nozzle...isn't this too large for my setup...kinetic stage 1?


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: Just installed my Devils Own Water\Meth kit!! (VR6OOM)*

it may be..you might want to look in to a 3gph nozzle..that should be more in your power range..


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: Just installed my Devils Own Water\Meth kit!! (Vdubsolo)*

I sent you the 5 gph on purpose. Trust Me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Just installed my Devils Own Water\Meth kit!! (MKII16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKII16v* »_I sent you the 5 gph on purpose. Trust Me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Why is that? The nozzle calc. said 4.1 gph. Since they offer a 3 and 5 was it better to go larger?


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: Just installed my Devils Own Water\Meth kit!! (VR6OOM)*

Yes. You will be increasing the boost anyway.








The nozzle calc is a guide.....not a rule.


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Just installed my Devils Own Water\Meth kit!! (MKII16v)*


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: Just installed my Devils Own Water\Meth kit!! (MKII16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKII16v* »_Yes. You will be increasing the boost anyway.








The nozzle calc is a guide.....not a rule.

now you see what i was saying adam?


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Just installed my Devils Own Water\Meth kit!! (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_
now you see what i was saying adam?
















Tomorrow is the big day!


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: Just installed my Devils Own Water\Meth kit!! (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_
Tomorrow is the big day!









for................................................


----------



## jmaddocks (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: Just installed my Devils Own Water\Meth kit!! (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_
Why is that? The nozzle calc. said 4.1 gph. Since they offer a 3 and 5 was it better to go larger?

Can you get 'tweener flows by adjusting pump pressure?


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: Just installed my Devils Own Water\Meth kit!! (jmaddocks)*

Yes you can. I think the 5 will rock for him though. Hell, I have a Miata thats running around running 10 psi non-intercooled and he has a 5 that is just barely dialed back with the progressive controller. His intake temps stay below 100f during a 1-4 gear run.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: Just installed my Devils Own Water\Meth kit!! (mikemcnair)*

Its really that good!!










_Modified by Vdubsolo at 4:18 PM 12-9-2006_


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Just installed my Devils Own Water\Meth kit!! (Vdubsolo)*

I got mine done finally. Although I need a new turbo ---> tb silicone piece. I drilled 3 holes and tried to patch them...patches aren't working. Once I get that done I'll really be able to see how this thing performs.
*Initial impressions:* Worth the money and smooth power. As it stands...not as much power as I was _expecting._ Now I still need to dial it in and up the boost.
*AEM Wideband EUGO: * I'm seeing 11.5 at idle and 14.6 - 12.2 under boost...it's erratic though. It settles at 13.0-13.6 in 1st - 3rd gears. In 4th and 5th it'll drop and settle to ~12.8 under boost. I'm running 9 psi right now.


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: Just installed my Devils Own Water\Meth kit!! (VR6OOM)*

Any timing, KR or IAT logs for us?


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Just installed my Devils Own Water\Meth kit!! (MKII16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKII16v* »_Any timing, KR or IAT logs for us?

I don't have anyway to get those. There is a guy about an hour away I could try and contact next weekend. What's kr?


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: Just installed my Devils Own Water\Meth kit!! (VR6OOM)*

Krunk Ratio








Knock Retard


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Just installed my Devils Own Water\Meth kit!! (MKII16v)*

What I can say is I don't feel the mid-range RPM hesitation.


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: Just installed my Devils Own Water\Meth kit!! (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_I got mine done finally. Although I need a new turbo ---> tb silicone piece. I drilled 3 holes and tried to patch them...patches aren't working. Once I get that done I'll really be able to see how this thing performs.
*Initial impressions:* Worth the money and smooth power. As it stands...not as much power as I was _expecting._ Now I still need to dial it in and up the boost.
*AEM Wideband EUGO: * I'm seeing 11.5 at idle and 14.6 - 12.2 under boost...it's erratic though. It settles at 13.0-13.6 in 1st - 3rd gears. In 4th and 5th it'll drop and settle to ~12.8 under boost. I'm running 9 psi right now.

methanol will not make "power" by itself. 
you are right where you need to be, and your phone will be ringing in a few minutes.


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Just installed my Devils Own Water\Meth kit!! (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_
methanol will not make "power" by itself. 
you are right where you need to be, and your phone will be ringing in a few minutes.









It won't? Too me...thinking logically...if methanol provides cooler "IAT's"...I should be making more power at my current boost setting. No?


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: Just installed my Devils Own Water\Meth kit!! (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_
It won't? Too me...thinking logically...if methanol provides cooler "IAT's"...I should be making more power at my current boost setting. No?

no. if you have a sec i will call you. or, call me. in the next few minutes, cause it is nearing my bedtime.


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: Just installed my Devils Own Water\Meth kit!! (VR6OOM)*

You may be making slightly more power. Its hard to feel 5 whp when you are making over 250.. The big power comes from having less timing pulled and upping the boost. You would also experience a lot better gains having a progressive controller.


_Modified by MKII16v at 9:53 PM 12-10-2006_


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: Just installed my Devils Own Water\Meth kit!! (MKII16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKII16v* »_Yes and you may be slightly. The big power comes from having less timing pulled and upping the boost. You would also experience a lot better gains having a progressive controller.

i guess the answer should read..." yes AND no"
lol
in all reality the methanol does not creat power. it is a cain reaction, and the fact that you can "work" the motor more under the "same" conditions. that is what really "makes power".
methanol is just fuel. that's all.


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: Just installed my Devils Own Water\Meth kit!! (MKII16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKII16v* »_You may be making slightly more power. Its hard to feel 5 whp when you are making over 250.. The big power comes from having less timing pulled and upping the boost. You would also experience a lot better gains having a progressive controller.

what is funny here, i actually quoted you befor youo changed yer statrement. that tells you how much of a vortex loser i am


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: Just installed my Devils Own Water\Meth kit!! (mikemcnair)*

Its all good man. We are trying to create the movement http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Just installed my Devils Own Water\Meth kit!! (MKII16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKII16v* »_Its all good man. We are trying to create the movement http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









Btw...I'll call you after work tonight mike.


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: Just installed my Devils Own Water\Meth kit!! (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_








Btw...I'll call you after work tonight mike.

ok. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: Just installed my Devils Own Water\Meth kit!! (MKII16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKII16v* »_Its all good man. We are trying to create the movement http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I'm interested, but I need more information on this "progressive controller". Oh yeah, what kind of pump does this kit use? 










_Modified by UberMike at 1:22 PM 12-13-2006_


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: Just installed my Devils Own Water\Meth kit!! (UberMike)*

Its uses the same Shurflo 8000 Series pump as most the other companys but unlike some the seals have been upgraded to EPDM to withstand %100 methanol if you choose to use it.


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Just installed my Devils Own Water\Meth kit!! (MKII16v)*

Well I got my new turbo ---> tb silicone piece...retapped it...and took the car for a spin. The car drives like it's on 100 oct. I love it! I can't wait to tune it tomorrow with my friends vag.
Perma grin!


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: Just installed my Devils Own Water\Meth kit!! (VR6OOM)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: Just installed my Devils Own Water\Meth kit!! (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_Well I got my new turbo ---> tb silicone piece...retapped it...and took the car for a spin. The car drives like it's on 100 oct. I love it! I can't wait to tune it tomorrow with my friends vag.
Perma grin!









um, what, no faucet screens?


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Just installed my Devils Own Water\Meth kit!! (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_
um, what, no faucet screens?









No. Remember I said I didn't want to take any chances at having a future problem. I did almost do it and it was a fantastic idea.


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: Just installed my Devils Own Water\Meth kit!! (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_
No. Remember I said I didn't want to take any chances at having a future problem. I did almost do it and it was a fantastic idea.









wuss!!!!!!!!
lol, i know, was bustin yer stones. good job on the install, now turn up that boost!!


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: Just installed my Devils Own Water\Meth kit!! (mikemcnair)*

Looks like when I purchase my kit i'm going to go full gas (i.e. Basic Kit + Progressive Controller + Map Sensor)
Whoot Whoot Whoot


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: Just installed my Devils Own Water\Meth kit!! (UberMike)*

I am installing a kit on a supercharged Tacoma on sunday. Hopefully I can get some before and after dynos next week. We will be using the DO basic kit and a 5 gph nozzle. I am going to do before and after dynos with 0 tuning and just 35%meth/65%water washer fluid to show how big of a difference it makes and how easy it is to get results.


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: Just installed my Devils Own Water\Meth kit!! (MKII16v)*

i'll be gettin some s/c vr results for ya within the week or so http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Just installed my Devils Own Water\Meth kit!! (vr6freak)*

So I did some vaging tonight. I don't have the numbers with me but all I can say is I know the W/I is working! What I do remember is that my IAT's stayed ~60 degrees celsius...even under boost. However at idle the vag was showing a misfire but I didn't get a code from it? We also looked at all 6 cyls ignition...this is where it gets weird. Sometimes they would only rise to ~4 and other times you'd see them rise to like 9. However cyl 1 and 2 would stay at 0? And the other cylinders had different numbers all together..ie 5, 3, and 9. I can't remember exactly but I'm gunna send the info to jeff and see what he thinks. 
What sucks is that the w/i hose...about 10 inches from the nozzle busted! I think the heat from all those runs caused this. So tomorrow I've gotta redo the hose and wrap that plastic tube covering stuff around it...the stuff that came with the kit.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: Just installed my Devils Own Water\Meth kit!! (VR6OOM)*

You should look in to a turbo blanket to help with keeping the high temps down a little..They go for around 100 bucks..Its def worth it..


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Just installed my Devils Own Water\Meth kit!! (Vdubsolo)*

So 60 degrees celsius is high?


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: Just installed my Devils Own Water\Meth kit!! (VR6OOM)*

The turbo blanket will help protect things under the hood by keeping heat in. The hose must be awfully close to the exhaust manifold because it tollerates heat very well. Try giving the pressure screw on the pump one turn clockwise. I have a feeling being unintercooled you may be able to benefit from a little more flow. Give that a try and do some more VAGing.


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Just installed my Devils Own Water\Meth kit!! (MKII16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKII16v* »_The turbo blanket will help protect things under the hood by keeping heat in. The hose must be awfully close to the exhaust manifold because it tollerates heat very well. Try giving the pressure screw on the pump one turn clockwise. I have a feeling being unintercooled you may be able to benefit from a little more flow. Give that a try and do some more VAGing.

After closer inspection only the outter layer melted. I replaced it anyways and I'm going to autozone to get some insulation. I'll also have it kick in at a lower psi. As far as vaging...I gotta send my current log to Jeff so he can interpret it for me!


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Just installed my Devils Own Water\Meth kit!! (VR6OOM)*

Did some wideband tuning today. I'm now running 11 psi!


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: Just installed my Devils Own Water\Meth kit!! (VR6OOM)*


----------



## jmaddocks (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: Just installed my Devils Own Water\Meth kit!! (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_Did some wideband tuning today. I'm now running 11 psi!









Nice!


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: Just installed my Devils Own Water\Meth kit!! (jmaddocks)*

I did an install today on an Supercharged 3.4 Tacoma TRD. Devils Own Basic Kit spraying a 5 gph nozzle through the MP62 Blower making 6 psi.. I will report back with an impression from the owner.


----------



## Tommy D (Oct 10, 2000)

*Re: Just installed my Devils Own Water\Meth kit!! (MKII16v)*

Does the water get injected before the supercharger on that TRD engine?


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: Just installed my Devils Own Water\Meth kit!! (Tommy D)*

Yes.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: Just installed my Devils Own Water\Meth kit!! (MKII16v)*

woot! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2.Not So Slow.... (Jun 8, 2006)

what mixture are u guys using? I was using Snow performances boost juice(50/50 mix) but I run through it to quick so I have been using windshield washer fluid, which I think has a 70/30 mixture. Any other ideas or problem solving techniques to raise the percentages?


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: (2.Not So Slow....)*

I like 35/65 washer fluid as well. I have a few guys running it with awesome results.


----------



## cvisinho (Apr 1, 2003)

*Re: Just installed my Devils Own Water\Meth kit!! (VR6OOM)*

how do your cars run pre boost settings with the timing/boost advancements?
Im very close to purchasing one of these progressive kits but dont get into boost too much unless im on the highway.


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Just installed my Devils Own Water\Meth kit!! (cvisinho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cvisinho* »_how do your cars run pre boost settings with the timing/boost advancements?
Im very close to purchasing one of these progressive kits but dont get into boost too much unless im on the highway.

I'm not sure I understand what you mean. But with the nonprogressive kit the w/i kicks in at a set psi via a pressure switch...which is adjustable to your liking. I have it set to kick in at 4 psi. I don't have any type of standalone. The software I have is reactive and not proactive. 
Thanks Mikemcnair for that explanation.


----------



## Band-Aid (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Just installed my Devils Own Water\Meth kit!! (VR6OOM)*

Just bought a Devils kit for a 5.9l 24v Cummins. At the hp level the engine is making and the boost it produces. I needed to order 2 14 gph nozzles. 
Will be installing it as soon as it comes in. I cant wait







People claim up to 100+ whp and another 200+ wtq with this kit, a ecu programmer, 4" turbo back and intake.


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: Just installed my Devils Own Water\Meth kit!! (Band-Aid)*

Wow!


----------



## cvisinho (Apr 1, 2003)

*Re: Just installed my Devils Own Water\Meth kit!! (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_
I'm not sure I understand what you mean. But with the nonprogressive kit the w/i kicks in at a set psi via a pressure switch...which is adjustable to your liking. I have it set to kick in at 4 psi. I don't have any type of standalone. The software I have is reactive and not proactive. 
Thanks Mikemcnair for that explanation.

Ummm, i will explain it better this time.
Lets say I have the progressive MAP controller set from 5lbs to 22lbs.
I plan on tweaking the timing a little, maybe a degree or 2. 
I have a very short commute to work and i never get into boost really, the only time i do is on the highway mostly because all the driving i do around home/work is slow busy streets. 
How will the advanced timing affect my daily driving if i dont get into boost? Because the spray will not be spraying if i dont hit 5lbs.


----------



## Band-Aid (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Just installed my Devils Own Water\Meth kit!! (cvisinho)*

Where are you advancing the timing? Only in boost or through out the RPM band?


----------



## cvisinho (Apr 1, 2003)

*Re: Just installed my Devils Own Water\Meth kit!! (Band-Aid)*

i thought when you adjust it it affects the whole band?


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Just installed my Devils Own Water\Meth kit!! (cvisinho)*

Timing is set to advance under boost I believe.


----------



## cvisinho (Apr 1, 2003)

*Re: Just installed my Devils Own Water\Meth kit!! (VR6OOM)*

that would be excellent. V-Tune just says "timing" on the adjustment screen. but it is a 1.8t engine and im sure it will do the right thing.


----------



## Band-Aid (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Just installed my Devils Own Water\Meth kit!! (cvisinho)*

I also believe V-tune just adjust timing advance/retard in boost. From what Ive seen people can run 100oct program timing on a 50/50 mix and pump gas.


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Just installed my Devils Own Water\Meth kit!! (Band-Aid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Band-Aid* »_I also believe V-tune just adjust timing advance/retard in boost. From what Ive seen people can run 100oct program timing on a 50/50 mix and pump gas.








Nice.


----------



## cvisinho (Apr 1, 2003)

*Re: Just installed my Devils Own Water\Meth kit!! (VR6OOM)*

yikes


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Just installed my Devils Own Water\Meth kit!! (cvisinho)*

I melted my 2nd vacuum hose...the area over the exhaust manifold today. I'm going to make a heat shield per Mike McNair's instructions. But tonight I turned my mbc all the way out and turned my w/i pump all the way up that way it won't kick in. It was fun running around at 7 psi again! But at some point in the night I guess the mbc loosened up a bit and I started seeing 12-13 psi! So my meth was just spayin' all over the exhaust manifold but the car was hauling ass! I immediatly pulled over and readjusted it...but I was damn surprised at the power without the w/i.


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: Just installed my Devils Own Water\Meth kit!! (VR6OOM)*

um, with no vac line on the WG, you may have been running more boost than you think








did you find my instructions?


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Just installed my Devils Own Water\Meth kit!! (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_um, with no vac line on the WG, you may have been running more boost than you think








did you find my instructions? 

Well the first WOT run last night after this happened...I was showing good AFR's. The second run I watched the boost gauge becuase it felt really fast for only 7 psi...and that's when I noticed the 12 psi. 
I haven't had a chance to find your heatshield thread because I just got up and I'm headed to the Jags - Pats game today. Go Jags!


----------



## .T.o.n.y. (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: Just installed my Devils Own Water\Meth kit!! (VR6OOM)*

More info! Im def buying this kit. You guys with the Kinetic stg.1, where did you mount your sprayer nozzle?


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Just installed my Devils Own Water\Meth kit!! (2.Quick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.Quick* »_More info! Im def buying this kit. You guys with the Kinetic stg.1, where did you mount your sprayer nozzle?

Look where the turbo meets the tb. If you look over by the windshield washer tank you can see the pump too.


----------



## .T.o.n.y. (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: Just installed my Devils Own Water\Meth kit!! (VR6OOM)*

How did you get it to stay secure & sealed on the boot? Also hows the kit working out for ya?


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Just installed my Devils Own Water\Meth kit!! (2.Quick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.Quick* »_How did you get it to stay secure & sealed on the boot? Also hows the kit working out for ya?

there is an adapter for it. looks secure. 
kubotapowered just put a snow performance kit on his TDI tonight very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
mike has a good pic


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: Just installed my Devils Own Water\Meth kit!! (jhayesvw)*

you can use a sealant called goop..its great stuff..just drill the ride size hole..install the nozzle and seal both sides with some goop!


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Just installed my Devils Own Water\Meth kit!! (Vdubsolo)*

Snow performance sells what looks like a bulkhead fitting that goes in the silicone to secure a nozzle.


----------



## punk rock kiel (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: Just installed my Devils Own Water\Meth kit!! (KubotaPowered)*

so from what i read, just to make sure...you wanna run the injection nozzle before the charger?? s/c vr
and regular blue windshield washer fluid works??


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

I've been working on some VR6 water / meth installation plates to make it into a VERY secure and very quick / easy install. We've been using similar plates to these for 1.8t for a while now and they work great. 
I ended up having to have gaskets made because the price of the OEM VR6 gaskets was going to kill the price of the finished product (which will be available through your favorite forum sponsors- 20 squared and bulletproof auto) Both kits will come with Cometic brand gaskets and new throttle bolts to match. Heres a little preview.
















^ OBD1 VR Piece








^OBD2 VR Piece
Now I'll get back to slaving over the toolpaths for these so they can become reality. G code > Me










_Modified by fast_a2_20v at 10:08 AM 8-1-2007_


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*

Flipside Customs also has a plate available right now.


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Just installed my Devils Own Water\Meth kit!! (punk rock kiel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.Quick* »_How did you get it to stay secure & sealed on the boot? Also hows the kit working out for ya?

If you order the kit you'll see how it stays secure...pretty straight forward. I dyno'd 297whp 321wtq at 12psi and a 2.5" exhaust.

_Quote, originally posted by *punk rock kiel* »_so from what i read, just to make sure...you wanna run the injection nozzle before the charger?? s/c vr?? 

No no...you run it after the super / turbocharger. 

_Quote, originally posted by *punk rock kiel* »_and regular blue windshield washer fluid works?? 

If you use w.w.f. it needs to be the winter grade...ie -20f because the summer stuff doesn't contain any methanol. You can buy the winter stuff year 'round at Autozone.


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fast_a2_20v* »_I've been working on some VR6 water / meth installation plates to make it into a VERY secure and very quick / easy install. We've been using similar plates to these for 1.8t for a while now and they work great. 
I ended up having to have gaskets made because the price of the OEM VR6 gaskets was going to kill the price of the finished product (which will be available through your favorite forum sponsors- 20 squared and bulletproof auto) Both kits will come with Cometic brand gaskets and new throttle bolts to match. Heres a little preview.










Which type of nozzle will we have to use? Or are the nozzles standard with either the D.O or Snow kit?


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_
Which type of nozzle will we have to use? Or are the nozzles standard with either the D.O or Snow kit?

Id asume the TB plates being made are threaded for 1\8-NPT size nozzels which id asume most are..


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

You got it.


----------



## ACschnitzer23 (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*

where do I sign for a VR6 OBDI sandwich plate? 
My setup:


----------



## .T.o.n.y. (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: (ACschnitzer23)*

Yes id like to sign up for the plate as well! I personally would prefere to install this kit only with one of those plates. Person preference really.


----------



## abetterkyle (Oct 30, 2005)

Hey guys i just purchased "OMG VRT"'s car from him, What do i use to re-fill the reservior? He gave me a bottle of "HEAT" windshield washer stuff... do i pour that striahg tin or do i need to delute it? 
what is everyone else useing in their DO kits?


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: (abetterkyle)*

Water and heet works great.


----------



## abetterkyle (Oct 30, 2005)

like mixture of water and heet and if so what mixture ratios are you guys doing?


----------

